# Born in time for Harrogate!



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Three days ago a litter of mice was born- Silver Astrex doe X Argente show buck -*6 bit FAT babies*
Last night another litter was born- PEW Show doe x Argente Astrex buck
Sometime during the day, while I was at work- another was born!- Silver Astrex doe x Argente Astrex buck.

The last to give birth was pretty much the size of a tennis ball-I hope she didn't have too much of a big litter-just big babies! I'm going to have a look at her litter tomorrow morning before work, and going to count the PEW litter at the same time. So chuffed-I was so scared that they wouldn't be born in time. My two dove LH Astrex does may be preggers too, but if they are, they're just starting to show!!

So, i'll keep you updated with pictured ifff you would like  I'm hoping for a true stunner somewhere in those piles of pink wriggling masses!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm waiting for my last Harrogate litter too, hope my girl gets her act in gear soon! :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Cutting it a bit fine for Harrogate huh? The show is only 6 weeks away!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

She was due yesterday and is quite large, so fingers crossed...

Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow! What a population explosion! Congratulations! A whole pile or five of wiggly pink Christmas presents!

I'm hoping for about six litters around New Year's Day and in the week following.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not cutting it fine  Prefferably they needed to be born next week so they're the right age and have their curls for the show. That is if they're as chunky as the last batch!! They're not like the tiny normal Astrex 

Haha moustress I know  I'm really happy about them finally giving birth! Best christmas prezzy this year  Just glad they weren't born later-don't know if the female would cope! litrally, every time she tried to scratch her ear she couldn't quite reach and she would topple backwards 

Ooooo Six litters!! Fingers crossed!! Reboot the population  I'm doing the same, I used to hold around 30, and im shockingly low... well I guess now I acctually know what I want to do :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

The PEW doe has 12 pups, and the Last silver has 14
I'm going to wait for a few days before I cull the litters down, so that any runts have a chance to show themselves. I'm a tad dissapointed because in the PEW litter, most of them look like they may be agouti, with only 3-4 PEWs ): I neeeeed more PEWs.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

there might be some pews in the auction class if you can't find some one to bring you some in advance.Good news on the astrex being born just right for the show.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Im getting some from Phil, but I would like as many as I can have  If there's going to be any good longhaired on auction, then that would be fantastic! I've been trying to get hold of some but no luck..

How much to bids usually go up to??


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to seeing your next round of Astrex Megs!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha thankyou ^-^
Two litters are outcrossed to shows, so hoping for even chunkier pups!! BTW, did you get my pm? I can't remember if you pmed back or not, maby i'm just being a fool xD


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Mmmm, I have no idea.........how long ago?

I do try to reply back to Pm's, but I guess I've been a bit busy and one might have slipped the net.
Send again and I'll reply  
xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Megzilla said:


> Im getting some from Phil, but I would like as many as I can have  If there's going to be any good longhaired on auction, then that would be fantastic! I've been trying to get hold of some but no luck..
> 
> How much to bids usually go up to??


start at £10 up to approx £30 for a trio and anything in between.Doreen is the only one with long haired.She won't put any in the auction you would have to ring her.They are small but you'd be able to work on them.Other than Doreen you would have to contact a hobby or feeder breeder for some.Do you have Doreens number?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I've tried to get hold of doreen, but I've never been able to get through to her :/ At the moment though, longhaired isn't really a priority, i've already got the gene, I just need to work on it.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, i've made a list of what I got from what litter;

*Litter 1*- Silver Astrex x Argente _21/12/2010_
Does:
PEW, Silver
Bucks:
Silver Astrex, Argente
*
Litter 2*- PEW x Argente Astrex _22/12/2010_
Does:
2x Black, PEW, Sable
Bucks:
PEW, Sable Astrex (!!)

*Litter 3*- Silver Astrex x Argente Astrex _23/12/2010_
Does:
Silver Astrex, Argente Astrex, 2x PEW Astrex
Bucks:
3x Argente Astrex, 1x Silver Astrex

Litter 2 and 3 were big but I culled down, and i'm glad I did because these are getting to be chunkers!

I'm very happy about the sables! I've never had them in my mousery before, and I don't intend to show them, but as they carry c dilute, i may keep the buck. I shall take pictures of them when my mum finds her camera!!


----------

